# Jealous kittos...



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Whaddya gonna do? 

I stopped up at the shelter where I volunteer yesterday. Spotty, a spotty female, wanted some lovin'. So I scooped her up, gave her a scratch behind the ears, and set her down. Next I noticed Clara, an orange girl, was looking sad, so I started petting her. While I was sitting petting her, Spotty tapped me on the back. I said 'Oh, Spotty, are you JEALOUS? :lol:' and kept petting Clara. Then Spotty tapped me on the back again. This time with her claws out.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

LOL bluemilk! 

When Margaux was still with us, if I dared greet Celia before I greeted her when I got home, she wanted nothing to do with me. She'd turn her back to me and walk away.


----------

